
The Secret History of the Plot Against Gawker - shaki-dora
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/02/hogan-thiel-gawker-trial/554132/?utm_source=feed&amp;single_page=true
======
mankash666
This is not about a billionaire who silenced a publication that did proper
journalism. By proper, I mean following the law. NYT fields many lawsuits from
the powerful, but their existence isn't under threat because the law is on
their side

If you consistently and knowingly break the law, billionaire or not, truth has
a funny way of winning. Case in point - "the news of the world". Theil being a
billionaire only accelerated the eventuality

